# Medicated or Natural FET



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello all,

I am just about to start the drugs for my FET.  However reading all these posts has made me confused.  What is the difference between medicated and natural FET? 

I need to make sure I am taking the correct route.

If someone could clear this up for me I would really appreciate it!

Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## Little Lee (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello

Ive been logging onto this site & reading everyones messages for the last year 6 months & it did really help through my treatment.  However, this is my first post so a little nervous!!!  Im also confused about medicated & natural FET, would be interested to hear about this.

Jackie I will be starting my treatment 2 days after you on the 7th March.

Lee


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am sure there are many some other threads that would help you out more than my limited advice. I had a medicated FET in November last year. I did ask about natural FET but I don't always ovulate and my cylce lengths are anywhere from 28days to 37days. So my dates for FET would have been all over the place and I would have needed more monitoring. This way I managed to book the time off work as soon as AF arrived. Can't really tell you how a natural FET works. 

I had treatment at Guys and they told me their success rate was higher with Medicated FET. Well it worked for me. I am nearly 17 weeks Pg! and very happy we decided not to wait for our NHS funding to come through. 

Best of luck! 

Xx Charlie


----------



## Little Lee (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the information Charlie and Congratulations!!!  Lets hope it works for us 2!!

Lee
x


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Charlie, and congratulations

Good luck Lee, Hope it works for you, let me know how you get on xx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hoping you both have BFPs     

Lee - hope you keep posting, there are groups for ladies having FET and all sorts of groups. It is great if you manage to find some ladies to keep a regular update. We all need support when going through treatment and there isn't much better support than other ladies going through it all. 

Jackie - best of luck with your 2 embies!   you have't got long to go then until ET day if you are about to start drugs. I also had one BFN on a ICSI cycle and then a BFP on a FET. I was way more relaxed without the whole Egg collection.

Sending some good luck bubbles to you both.

Xx Charlie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

In basic terms, a natural FET is an unmedicated treatment (or as little medication as possible) so is often used if you ovulate naturally with regular cycles.  If you don't ovulate naturally or have sporadic ovulation and/or irregular cycles then your clinic would usually advise a medicated FET.

I had 2 natural FETs last year - I ovulate naturally with regular cycles so consultant decided it would be better for me to have this, and it suited me fine.  I did have additional medications in the 2ww but some clinics don't even do this.  A natural FET is based around you own cycle...some clinics will get you to use OPKs to determine when you get your LH surge and time ET from there.  Our clinic don't use OPKs but I had regular scans instead...I had first scan as close to cd1 as possible (not a pleasant experience !!) and then because I ovulate cd14/15 every month I had regular (every other day) scans from around cd10 onwards to check developing follicle and thickness of womb lining....they then timed ET from this.  With the 1st FET I did have hcg trigger injection just before I ovulated so the clinic could exactly time ET but with the 2nd FET I had a scan on cd14 and I'd ovulated naturally that morning so I didn't have the trigger shot.

With regards to success rates, there is barely any difference between medicated FET and a natural FET treatment.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Little Lee (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the advise & support.  I'm having medicated treatment, even though my cycles are regular & I do ovulate, i was never given the option so I'm guessing my hospital only do medicated treatment.  Its seems there is a higher success rate with the medication.

Well Ive started my acupuncture again & will be start injections next week so its back to being a human pin cushion again!!!

Jackie let me know how your getting on with your treatment..is it Monday you start?  Hope All go's OK.

Lee
xxx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all,

My cycles are regular and I think I ovulate every month and wasnt offered a natural FET, hence the reason I got confused

Lee - Im off to pick up my drugs on Monday, I must admit im not looking forward to the daily injections.  I just have my fingers crossed that it works this time.  We are taking a different tack this time and not telling anyone apart from my boss this time around.  I think it add's to pressure with friends and family knowing

keeping my fingers crossed for you
Jackie


----------



## Little Lee (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi

Jackie I know what you mean about it being more pressure when you tell friends & family, we have made the same decision ourselves this time round.  I have just told people at work that need to know.  I'm already getting stressed thinking about starting the injections again next week, but I'm going to stay positvie & lets hope it our turn this time!!

Lee
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Little Lee said:


> I'm having medicated treatment, even though my cycles are regular & I do ovulate, i was never given the option so I'm guessing my hospital only do medicated treatment. *Its seems there is a higher success rate with the medication.*





JacksJ said:


> *My cycles are regular and I think I ovulate every month and wasnt offered a natural FET, hence the reason I got confused*


Hi Lee & Jackie

There is really no difference in success rates between medicated and natural FET....its just some clinics only offer medicated because they can exactly time things better for themselves...where with a natural cycle it is more down to our bodies as goes along our natural cycle so sometimes more difficult for clinic to judge timing of ET...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hola *Minxy* luvvie,
Sorry to barge in the conversation. I did not get any drugs and after my LH surge, on the fourth testing day I hit 34 in progesterone and had my ET last Sunday. My 2 frosties thawed (like your first Minxy) and I was feeling great as I had taken absolutely nothing. I am now, however on one cyclogest at night. With the natural fet you are a bit stressed throughout because you are half expecting them to tell you that they don't want to go ahead because your levels are not textbook. At ARGC is not enough with ovulating naturally. It is the progesterone progression that they are most worried about. After taking a lot of medication before on my ivf cycle I was delighted to go natural but if you are a worrier or they are very strict on your clinic, think about it. Best luck to everyone, especially for you Minxy who are always helping us no matter what.

Beso (kiss)


----------

